# Fun Question: If you could go on a 1 week all expense paid vacation ...



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

If you could go on a 1 week all expense paid vacation to anywhere in the world where would you go ?

Who if anyone would you bring along ?


(and no I'm not going on vacation... but hey it's nice to daydream )


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Italy.  I'd love to go.  I'd bring whichever relative who is willing to pay my way.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

One week? I would like to go on a cruise. Either one around Alaska, or one of the "Quilting Cruises" that go on every year.
Who to go with.. Dh.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

An European River Barge Cruise -- the Danube, the Rhine, the Seine, the Elba, Holland, the Volga -- any of them would do -- and I'd most certainly take along my very, very best friend -- my wife!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would love to go to a cabin in the mountains of Montana or Idaho.  I'd take my SO.  He loves the mountains too.  
deb


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd go to Spain, as for who I'd bring along, I'll have to think about that


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Sugar said:


> If you could go on a 1 week all expense paid vacation to anywhere in the world where would you go ?
> 
> Who if anyone would you bring along ?
> 
> (and no I'm not going on vacation... but hey it's nice to daydream )


I'd go to that place where they filmed Mama Mia.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm. That's tough. I'd either go to Italy or to a small, secluded island getaway. I'd bring my husband, of course, or I wouldn't have a husband when I got back! LOL

EllenR


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

With only one week but cost no object, I'd love to stay at a top-notch hotel in London and visit as many museums, famous sites, concerts, and so forth as I could fit in. (With a bit more time, I might opt for sight-seeing in New Zealand, but with the travel time and the distances I'd want to cover, one week does not seem to be enough.)

Let's see, who would I take with me? How about Sugar?  If she turned me down, I'd probably take my two sisters, since they both have done a lot of nice things for me this past year.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

For one week, I'd also do the London thing, adding in a bunch of shows.  If I could up it to 10 days, I want to go back to Japan.  Or to India.  

And I'd go alone.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

A quiet island in the Caribbean with just my husband, like our honeymoon.  Sun, sand, delicious food, snorkling,  ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Sugar said:


> If you could go on a 1 week all expense paid vacation to anywhere in the world where would you go ?
> 
> Who if anyone would you bring along ?
> 
> (and no I'm not going on vacation... but hey it's nice to daydream )


I'd go to one of the Caribbean islands. Never been there before, and I'd bring my hubby and kids.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Not quite on the world.  

I would like to see the ISS (International Space Station).

- Walter.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'd go to one of the Caribbean islands. Never been there before, and I'd bring my hubby and kids.


me too and for sure the husband and kids. I'd want new to all, beach and mountain. I would also like to take a native to the area cook and someone to clean - its a day dream right?
sylvia


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I would go to Maui. I've never been to any of the islands, but I was looking at pictures because a friend is going for her honeymoon. It's absolutely gorgeous! Oh, and I'd take mom because that's the one place she's always wanted to go.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Ireland.  I'd stay mainly in the country, but I'd also like to see Dublin and Waterford.  Bring back some of that gorgeous crystal!  I'd take my husband and my mom, plus my kids and a nanny!!!


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Up it to two weeks I'd go back to Israel and I'd take my DH and DD's. We would do the short version of http://amhsi.org/.

I really miss that place.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a week? 

London/Paris see all the sights, take tours, eat, drink and be merry.

Who to take?

DD and my BFF's


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

NogDog said:


> With only one week but cost no object, I'd love to stay at a top-notch hotel in London and visit as many museums, famous sites, concerts, and so forth as I could fit in. (With a bit more time, I might opt for sight-seeing in New Zealand, but with the travel time and the distances I'd want to cover, one week does not seem to be enough.)
> 
> Let's see, who would I take with me? How about Sugar?  If she turned me down, I'd probably take my two sisters, since they both have done a lot of nice things for me this past year.


So when are we leaving ?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

ROME!!! I set one of my stories there (one that i never finished) and I need to experience it before finishing it. I don't want to stay in a hotel. Rent me a loft above a cafe or bakery (imagine waking up to the smell of fresh bread in the morning. hmmm.), which I hang out with K, digital, and soon-to-be purchased net book. I'll need a whole another trip to check out the city sights.
The one person I would bring would be BFF/fellowwriter or former-highschool crush/best-guy-friend/writing buddy. They are the two that can understand (or tolerate) my writing mood swings. Yes, I do mourn with or for my characters.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tough decision!

I could easily come up with 52 such weeks.  But since I don't play the lottery....

Narrowing it down, I'd say either
Spain with my dad 
or Switzerland with my mother 
or a perfect kid-friendly (no big waves) beach with DD
or a perfect naturist-friendly but almost deserted beach by myself.

Then again, there's London, Paris, Rome, Athens, NYC.... <sigh>... maybe I SHOULD be playing the lottery!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sugar said:


> So when are we leaving ?


I already have my passport, so all I need are those "cost is no object" funds, and we're set to go!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Forster said:


> I'd go to that place where they filmed Mama Mia.


Good one!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Either NYC or London.  I'd bring the whole family - kids and Mr. KM.  We'd go to shows, eat the great food (is there great food in London?), visit museums, see as many touristy things we could and shop, shop, shop.  

And of course, five-star accomdations since someone else is picking up the tab.  

I'd also throw in a couple massages and spa-type activities.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd go to London.  Have only been once and the time was too short.  I have cousins there.  Stay in a ***** hotel.  I'd go to museums, concerts and opera and I'd do a lot of walking.  I'd take some friends.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine is Greece, and a tour across europe.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd go to Iceland and arrange it to be there on June 21st, so we'd have 24 hours of daylight during our trip. I'd rent a car and do the whole circular navigation of the island, which they say takes about a week. Start in Keflavik with a soak in the Blue Lagoon, then head out on tour, finishing the trip in Reykjavik and the runtur. Fun!

I'd bring my husband and two children.

L


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I'd go to Iceland and arrange it to be there on June 21st, so we'd have 24 hours of daylight during our trip. I'd rent a car and do the whole circular navigation of the island, which they say takes about a week. Start in Keflavik with a soak in the Blue Lagoon, then head out on tour, finishing the trip in Reykjavik and the runtur. Fun!
> 
> I'd bring my husband and two children.
> 
> L


You have thought this out, I want to travel on my "dream vacation" with Leslie. She sounds like a good planner and trip guide.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd take my husband and go to Madeira Island, Portugal.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd grab my hubby and go to Hudson, NY in the summertime.  I'd go antiquing every day, eat long, 4 course lunches at Vico, and go over the river to the drive-in every night.

It's our favorite place in the entire world.

BTW - to the poster who mentioned buying crystal in Ireland - sadly, it's generally cheaper to buy it here.  Window shop while you are there and then order at home.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Boy this is hard.

I lived in London for almost three years, so while that is a great place to go, I have been there and with my lover of over 40 years (my wife).
And we did Paris while we lived there.
And I wore out a passport traveling for the UN on business to most of the developing world.

Perhaps Hawaii for just relaxation (but we don't really like to just sit).
or
Maybe go back to Trinidad - nice place - beautiful waters. But again a relaxing place. Take a fishing cruise around the caribean.
or
The Rhine cruise that Tip10 mentioned - we had tried to arrange one of those when we were living in London. Never made it.
but let see - money no object.
got it!
A private cruise around Greece and Crete and Cyprus and the whole Mediteranean thing. But a weeks worth.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I would go to St. Petersburg and visit The Hermitage, and spend all week looking at the art and architecture.

(Since I've been to London and Paris, and for some reason, Rome seems too crowded)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Can I just take the money and stay at home and hit every Broadway and off-Broadway show and all the museums here and take all my friends?


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

Alaska! Is there really any where else. The salmon have started to run now, oh such fun. My neighbor just came back and said the weather is fantastic. He told me the river is running real high but there are about 60,000 fish entering the river each day. He said he has never seen the so many fish in the last 10 yrs.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

This is tough, but think it would have to be Lake Tahoe - a place our whole family enjoyed while living in Reno (I was a teenager then).  I'd have to take my spouse (intinst).  Would not enjoy it unless he was there also.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Newt said:


> Alaska! Is there really any where else. The salmon have started to run now, oh such fun. My neighbor just came back and said the weather is fantastic. He told me the river is running real high but there are about 60,000 fish entering the river each day. He said he has never seen the so many fish in the last 10 yrs.


where? Alaska is huge. we did smoke some salmon and there are still some berries to be found
sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd go to Laguna Beach for the week and spend the entire time eating and wandering through the shops and art galleries (Wyland being my favorite).

I would take my husband and kids so they could see where mom hung out every spring break growing up.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

There are lots of places I'd like to go, but I think that if I had to pick one, I'd probably go back to Prince Edward Island (Canada) with my hubby. We went there on our honeymoon and I'd love to go back some time.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd love to go to Greece, Italy, London, Japan, Germany, New Zealand... but I think my dream vacation would be Ireland.  And I'm not talking tourist Ireland.  I want to go to a small out of the way village in a tiny bed and breakfast way off the beaten path on the shores of a loch and just spend the entire week there.  No pressure to site see, no pressure to do anything except enjoy myself and my surroundings.

Though I gotta say... I'd love to see The Hermitage too ><


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> I'd take my husband and go to Madeira Island, Portugal.


My husband and I are traveling to Portugal for a wedding in a few weeks. So I guess I can then cross that country off my list. 
My choice for a one week all expenses paid vacation ... an Africian Safari !


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Can I just take the money and stay at home and hit every Broadway and off-Broadway show and all the museums here and take all my friends?


Good one! As an alternative to the one I have about London, could I take the money and use it in the Exhibit Hall at the National Flute Convention next week? I would buy an alto flute. If any money is left over, I'd buy a kindle dx.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

ak rain said:


> where? Alaska is huge. we did smoke some salmon and there are still some berries to be found
> sylvia


Any where in Alaska is great. I've got a sister-in-law that lives in Anchorage. I just love the Kenai peninsula area. Homer to go out fishing for Halibut, the Seward area is real nice and lots of fun also. My neighbor just came back from his in-laws cabin on the Kenai River. It's all so great
it would be hard to narrow it down. The neighbor brought home 8 coolers of fish, and yes he brought me some. I need to take him some 
Newtbeer in return.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

You know, I am always wanting to change the rules of the game.  I mean, if it is an all-expense paid trip it should be a two-week trip as it takes you a day or so to get anywhere. . .  Having said that and taking into account that the rules say 1-day trip, I have two options.

My DH is 100% Finlander - would love to got to Finland for a week. Specifcally the west coast area of Ostrobothnia and the villages of Vaasa and Oulu, where Ralph's people lived.  But it would be important to see different areas of Finland, including Lapland and Santa's home on the Arctic Circle.  Ralph's mother told me that the Finnish name for Santa Claus is (phonetically) Yodel Puukkie.  I think it is spelled something like Jodelpuuki.  

I would also love to go to Northern Germany and Holland (Ostfriesland) and of course it would have to be during tulip time.  Now DH is probably not too interested in Ostfriesland and flowers, so my bet is we would end up in Finland.  If we went to Finland, we would have to take his sister and BIL.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I would take the river castle cruise up the Rhine River in Europe... wherever that is.  They stop at all the castles and explore them.  Beautiful.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I'd go to Iceland and arrange it to be there on June 21st, so we'd have 24 hours of daylight during our trip.


We did the Summer Solstice on the Isle of Skye (Scotland) once and it was awesome. Went to the very northern part of the island and found ourselves in a meadow with sheep - BUT you could actually read at midnight, outside. It was a fantastic experience and a highly recommended place...anywhere in Scotland.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I would first see the Grand Prix of Monaco Formula 1 race, staying at the Hotel De Paris and spending days on the yachts in the harbor, then travel along the coast through Nice, Cannes, St. Tropez, Toulon, Marseilles, then down the A9 in Spain to Barcelona.

We've lived in the UK - in Ireland (N & S) and it is a fantastic place, England & Scotland (seen it all), traveled extensively in Germany (Bremerhaven to Bavaria multiple times), Switzerland, Austria and Italy...and my husband took me to Paris for my birthday one year.  Anyone who has the chance must see some of these wonderful places!!

Oops, forgot to add the person...my husband, min alskling!!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I would like to take one of the cruises around Antarctica ... then maybe go off to Kenya to go on safari ... or up the Amazon .... and then to New York for fashion week.

Do I really only get a week?  I think i need to borrow someone else's week as well


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd go with my husband on a trans Canada train trip that a friend of ours took--it was gourmet dining all the way and I think they stayed at the CN hotels....it sounded wonderful!

Betsy


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Tough call on the place - it's between Ireland Haunted Places and Alaskan Cruise... but the people... that's a no-brainer -- I want to go on vacation with my family and all the indie authors here on the board.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I feel like a nerd, but here it goes:

I'd go to ComicCon. I'd dress up as a different Star Wars creature each day (the costumes would be home made, unless covered in the "all expense paid" clause). And I'd take my son, because he's as nerdy as me. (Sorry Hubby and Daughter! You guys can catch a movie somewhere while we're gone.)


----------

